# Asia Exclusive "Platinum Bronze" - has it been released?



## supko (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw this description on the Color Stories page, and I guess they are bronzing powders?
http://www.specktra.net/2005_platinum_bronze.php

I'd love to be able to get my hands on Bronze Tease.  

Has this collection been released?  If so, was it long ago?

Just curious (and potentially bummed!)

thanks!!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

Yes, it was released last summer. I got one of them- a peachy one- when I was in Japan.


----------



## irmati (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Hi,

Yes, it was released last summer. I got one of them- a peachy one- when I was in Japan._

 
I hope to go in Japan next year


----------



## ambriel (Jan 1, 2006)

I had someone CP the whole collection for me last summer...they're all gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lianna (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure about this but I think it may still be available at some MAC counters cos I remember seeing it a couple of weeks ago at my loval MAC counter. I'll be going by on Friday so I can check it out for you if you want


----------



## badpenny (Jan 3, 2006)

As a fair skinned gal, I would LOVE to get my hands on these!  Hopefully, they'll release these here eventually like they did with Lustrevision.


----------

